# Prepper shows



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

What's best show for Preppers on TV right now (other than Doomsday Preppers)?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Real world, or fictional?


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

I like real-world, but will sometimes watch fictional.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Anything that comes out of the idiot's mouth's on MSNBC


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

For real life, there's very few.
"Naked and Afraid" is one. "Mountain Men" could be considered another. "Dual Survival" is one that has good and bad points.
These are only on cable channels, so I only catch snips from online videos.

Fictional ones could offer *some* decent information, but should be taken lightly and verified before used.
"The Walking Dead" depicts a group dealing with societal breakdown and scarce resources amongst a zombie outbreak.
"The Road" is a movie about the aftermath of a world altering event that slowly wipes out all life, and how one family tries to survive it.
"Goodbye World" is another SHTF movie, but has more of a hippy slant that doesn't appeal to many.

Those are the ones I've seen.
My absolute favorite would be "Mountain Men".


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I like "Mountain Men" and have watch Naked and afraid on occasion. Also watched "The Road" Ok I guess. Never seen the others nor do I care to. Dead is ok if nothing else is on and I don't feel like reading.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> For real life, there's very few.
> "Naked and Afraid" is one. "Mountain Men" could be considered another. "Dual Survival" is one that has good and bad points.
> These are only on cable channels, so I only catch snips from online videos.
> 
> ...


I just watched goodbye world the other day. It amazed me how realistic it was in the sense that it dealt with infighting a lot, guarding your secrets, being selective on who you let in your group, and why judging people on character is more important than on skill.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Jak, Character in the end is what will determine life and death a lot of the time. I learned that the hard way very early as a kid in Chicago.
You have to trust the people that your going to the war with.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

In the self defense area, I like "The Best Defense" on the Outdoor Channel. It analyses various scenarios and how to respond, with deadly force if necessary.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Jak, Character in the end is what will determine life and death a lot of the time. I learned that the hard way very early as a kid in Chicago.
> You have to trust the people that your going to the war with.


Trust and hierarchy. They have to exist. But the hierarchy must be flexible. Someone to lead, but not just "call the shots" leadership is so much more than being the boss.

When people can fall into a general pecking order, things are smooth.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I just watched goodbye world the other day. It amazed me how realistic it was in the sense that it dealt with infighting a lot, guarding your secrets, being selective on who you let in your group, and why judging people on character is more important than on skill.


That's all true.
I just couldn't get passed their ignorance and disgust toward firearms... until the end.
Seeing the lightbulb flick on in a hippy's head is a rare occurrence.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> That's all true.
> I just couldn't get passed their ignorance and disgust toward firearms... until the end.
> Seeing the lightbulb flick on in a hippy's head is a rare occurrence.


Worth it though lol


----------

